# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  [SCREEN] Le Topic du Naturisme Asura - TNA

## Anita Spade

> A quand le topic du naturisme asura?


En réponse à la demande croissante, voici sous vos yeux ébahis : 
Le Topic Du Naturisme Asura

 
Bien que de petite taille, ces magiciens inventifs sont intellectuellement des géants. En effet, ces êtres d’une intelligence rare savent utiliser leurs connaissances pour combiner magie et technologie afin de compenser au centuple* leur physique fluet*. 
Les autres races peuvent bien continuer à penser que la force fait loi, mais elles se bercent d’illusions. Elles finiront toutes sous le joug des Asuras, ce n’est qu’une question de temps… (Source)

A vos screens, venez poster vos plus belles images d'Asuras à poil dans toute la Tyrie !

Crédit photo : *Tonight*

----------


## Maximelene

Je demande la fermeture immédiate de ce topic.

----------


## Charmide

::wub::  

Je refuse formellement la fermeture. 



La classe. Je préfère personnellement le naturisme par temps de pluie. L'humidité favorise l'appréciation des paysages. 

EDIT: 

En alt-tabbant pour revenir au jeu... 



Évitez par contre les karkas vétéran sur vos lieux de villégiature, particulièrement si vous êtes niveau 12.  ::o:

----------


## Maderone

On peut modobell ce topic ?

----------


## Charmide

Non.

----------


## Myron

Énorme  ::P:

----------


## Korbeil

> Je demande la fermeture immédiate de ce topic.





> On peut modobell ce topic ?


!

----------


## Charmide

Tout ça parce que vous avez honte de vous mettre à poil.

----------


## Thorkel

Vu ta coiffure tu devrais avoir honte aussi!

 ::P: 


(pataper)

----------


## Bartinoob

Pourquoi à pwâl ? Le maillot de bain standard des naines est honteusement moche, je préfère poser en armure lourde  ::ninja::

----------


## Vaaahn

So CPC  :^_^:

----------


## Jingliat

Meilleure idée du siècle!!!

----------


## Lee Tchii

Quand je regarde ce topic plein d'asuras, je me demande ...
Qui parmi vous a bien respecté les traditions nominatives des asuras féminins ?
Théoriquement, aucun prénom asura féminin n'est censé finir par autre chose qu'un "a" ou un "i" ! Autre chose, ce serait hérésie !

----------


## Ptit gras

Il y a un peu plus de complexité que la terminaison en "a" ou "i", l'article wiki en parle bien.
Du coup c'est franchement pas aisé de faire un pseudo très asura  ::wacko:: 

Le mien (Tygra) s'en rapproche mais n'a pas de double lettre, d'où des moqueries incessantes pendant son enfance et une facilité à bruler tout ce qui passe devant ses yeux sans trop de remords. Dur dur la vie de nain de jardin égocentrique.

----------


## Thorkel

> Quand je regarde ce topic plein d'asuras, je me demande ...
> Qui parmi vous a bien respecté les traditions nominatives des asuras féminins ?
> Théoriquement, aucun prénom asura féminin n'est censé finir par autre chose qu'un "a" ou un "i" ! Autre chose, ce serait hérésie !


Kyaara au rapport, cheffe!

----------


## Guitou

> Quand je regarde ce topic plein d'asuras, je me demande ...
> Qui parmi vous a bien respecté les traditions nominatives des asuras féminins ?
> Théoriquement, aucun prénom asura féminin n'est censé finir par autre chose qu'un "a" ou un "i" ! Autre chose, ce serait hérésie !


Et pour les mecs ?
Non parce que j'ai vu à quoi ressemblait une asura à poil et...
Non sérieusement je pouvais pas.

----------


## Arkane Derian

Un topic de pornographie animalière, c'est moche !  ::ninja::

----------


## Yeuss

Oh oui, un sujet "Le topic du naturisme chez les Charr"  :Bave:

----------


## Guitou

oue enfin si le Charr est pas épilé c'est pas vraiment du naturisme.

----------


## Anatheme

Bonjour les Canards. 

C'est bon de voir qu'il existe encore des gens concernés par le bon goût esthétique. Je me sens obligé de m'inscrire pour participer à l’expansion du Beau sur Internet. 



Le maillot de bain rose accentue encore toute la classe de cette race. J'en suis très fier. 

... Je devrais peut-être me balader sur le reste du forum du coup... S'inscrire juste pour poster une image d'Azura nue, c'est douteux. Un peu.

----------


## Korbeil

> Bonjour les Canards. 
> 
> C'est bon de voir qu'il existe encore des gens encore concernés par le bon goût esthétique. Je me sens obligé de m'inscrire pour participer à l’expansion du Beau sur Internet. 
> 
> http://img15.hostingpics.net/thumbs/...20322gw062.jpg
> 
> Le maillot de bain rose accentue encore toute la classe de cette race. J'en suis très fier. 
> 
> ... Je devrais peut-être me balader sur le reste du forum du coup... S'inscrire juste pour poster une image d'Azura nue, c'est douteux. Un peu.


C'est dans la moyenne des CPC, t'inquiète  :;):

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Bonjour les Canards. 
> 
> [...]
> ... Je devrais peut-être me balader sur le reste du forum du coup... S'inscrire juste pour poster une image d'Azura nue, c'est douteux. Un peu.


Au moins ça donne le ton... mais oui tu fera pas tâche dans le décor c'est certain  :;):

----------


## Charmide



----------


## Maderone

Ton image bug Charmide ou c'est moi ?

----------


## Tonight

MAGNIFIQUE, je suis ému.





Les fesses

----------


## Thorkel

> oue enfin si le Charr est pas épilé c'est pas vraiment du naturisme.




Maou?

Edit: comme Tonight ci-dessous n'a pas tort, je vais rajouter à ce post une photo de mon asurette en rentrant....si vous êtes sages.

----------


## Tonight

Faudrait peut être voir à pas pourrir la beauté Asura avec des trucs ... hybride?!? ...

----------

